# Conjunctivitis



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I read a bit about it and I know what it is in humans and why it's caused but I was wondering if any of you know more about it. From what I know its caused by bacteria and it's basically pink eye. The reason I thought about it is because I went to buy the babies food yesterday and saw a tiel with red, watery eyes. The first thought was conjunctivitis so I told the staff and they moved him into their quarantine in the back and said they'd administer ibuprofen. I know it works like an anti inflammatory BUT would that really help a tiel? Also, what worried me is the fact that they moved him to the back and treated him but not the other two. I am almost sure that if I go back within a week they'll also have the symptoms.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've never really seen it in birds, so don't know much about it. If its anything like in humans it'll be super contagious though.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's what I'm thinking too. It's the same so I'm 99% sure it would be contagious..I didn't handle any of the tiels, touch the cage or anything but I saw it when I stopped to look at them. Either way, I was paranoid when I got home and dumped my clothes straight into the washer and took a shower...that was after using half a bottle of anti bacterial in the car. (I have issues)...

I took a pic with my cell (so it's a little blurry) but you can see the wf grey in the middle had swollen red eyes. 









NEVERMIND> I just realized how small the pic comes out...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Pink eye or is sneezing, may be psittacosis, a disease that can be spread to other birds its spread by fecal matter and respiratory secretions. its commonly seen in pet stores and aviaries.
Symptoms usually appear shortly after exposure to the bacteria and include respiratory distress, pink eye, and bright green droppings. Some species, including budgies and cockatiels, can carry the bacteria for a week or two before showing mild symptoms. and yes its very contagious to other birds humans don't usually get it if good hygiene is practiced


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor tiel  I hope they get a proper avain vet to treat them all.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Laura said:


> Pink eye or is sneezing, may be psittacosis, a disease that can be spread to other birds its spread by fecal matter and respiratory secretions. its commonly seen in pet stores and aviaries.
> Symptoms usually appear shortly after exposure to the bacteria and include respiratory distress, pink eye, and bright green droppings. Some species, including budgies and cockatiels, can carry the bacteria for a week or two before showing mild symptoms. and yes its very contagious to other birds humans don't usually get it if good hygiene is practiced


Geez...I was afraid of that. They said on cockatiels.org that it may be associated with psittacosis but it hasn't been proven yet. I wasn't there long enough to check his droppings but his eyes looked pretty bad...I hope they end up treating all of them.


----------

